

List of open source software used in the Palm Pre - dnewcome
http://newcome.wordpress.com/2009/06/07/list-of-open-source-software-used-in-the-pre/

======
dsil
That just links to a big pdf with all the licenses (understandably, it was a
pain getting the actual list out of that, but here it is)

Apache license

Prototype JavaScript Framework

Flex

Bzip2

Openssl

Curl

SSLeay

Libpcap

Fontconfig

libxml2

Bitstream Vera Fonts

Uriparser

Giflib

Ksoap

Poly9’s polyvalent URLParser class

Wbxml.java , Wbxmlparser.java , and WbxmlSerializer.java

Liboil

stlport

Sudo

lcu

Dhcp-client

NTP

PPP

libxslt except libexslt

jpeg-6b

Expat

c-ares

Freetype

Putty

Dropbear

Ncurses

Md5

Libpng

Strace

zlib

Datejs

libspeex

speex

Cairo

libunwind

Wpa_supplicant

Pmipclib

tiff

JSON-C

JSON

AGG

The Legion Of The Bouncy Castle

script.aculo.us

Jemalloc

Npruntime.h

The wxWindows Library Licence

dbus

Host AP

File-backed USB Storage Gadget

SQLiteJDBC

libvorbis

libogg

VLGothic Proportional Japanese Font

Minifier

CJK Unicode TrueType Fonts

JArgs command line option parsing suite for Java

~~~
mahmud
why does a consumer electronics piece have `strace` included? they must have
forgotten it in there, or whoever compiled this was looking a debug piece.

Also I am guessing it's the Apache _license_ , not Apache httpd.

~~~
rimantas
It's license, which covers packages on Pre: Apache Harmony, joda-time, google-
rfc-2445, Fast MD5 implementation in Java, gdata-java-client , Apache Velocity
project. PDF file says "device may contain" so I am not sure if everything
listed is on device :)

------
gojomo
There's a similarly long screen of copyright and license declarations in the
iPhone. Go to:

Settings -> General -> About -> Legal

